# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Безопасность Snow Leopard: что хорошо, что плохо и что упущено

## SDA

По мнению трех исследователей, при выпуске своей последней операционной системы специалисты Apple упустили возможность полноценного внедрения технологии рандомизации размещения адресного пространства (ASLR), ключевой системы защиты от хакеров, успевшей стать индустриальным стандартом.

Технология ASLR позволяет при каждом запуске операционной системы размещать системные компоненты в разных областях памяти. Однако в отличие от Microsoft, которая внедрила данную технологию еще в Windows Vista, аналогичное средство защиты в Snow Leopard имеет важнейший недостаток – неспособность рандомизировать в памяти размещение ключевых компонентов ОС, включая стек, кучу и динамический редактор связей.

Это значит, что хакер, обнаруживший переполнение буфера или другую подобную уязвимость в OS X, имеет гораздо больше шансов выполнить с ее помощью вредоносный код, компрометирующий машину. Известные эксперты в области безопасности, в числе которых Чарли Миллер, Дино Даи Зови и Рич Могалл надеялись, что с выходом новой версии ОС от Apple ситуация с ASLR улучшится, однако этого не произошло.

Рич Могалл, в частности, пишет, что у Apple была отличная возможность рандомизировать размещение динамического загрузчика, однако он сохранил постоянную привязку адреса, в связи чем хакеры получили возможность для дальнейшего изучения уязвимостей и потенциального взлома системы. Кроме того, с распространением программ для Snow Leopard рандомизировать загрузчик позже будет намного труднее.

Впрочем, некоторые средства защиты в новой ОС все же были улучшены. Так, существенной модернизации подверглась технология DEP, предотвращающая выполнение операционной системой данных пользователя. Будь эта технология внедрена ранее, не сработали бы ни два эксплоита для Mac с конкурса Pwn2Own, ни победивший там же эксплоит от Чарльза Миллера. 

Однако некоторые уязвимости в новом DEP все же остались – например, несколько областей браузера Safari остаются доступными как для записи, так и для выполнения, что облегчает атаки на приложения Apple.

Также практически с нуля был переписан QuickTime и теперь, по словам Чарли Миллера, одна из уязвимостей, которая эксплуатировалась в Leopard, в QuickTime для Snow Leopard более эксплуатироваться не может. Еще одно улучшение – модернизация кодека H.264, который теперь работает в ограниченной виртуализованной среде.

Среди прочих усовершенствований – расширенное меню файервола, плагины для Safari, выполняющиеся как отдельные процессы и новое средство антивирусной защиты.

http://db.tidbits.com/article/10509

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А то, что не положено, то покладено

----------

